# Dryer exhaust port questions



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

They do make dryer vent extension pieces available at any big box store. Do you think something like this would work for you?

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Dryer-vent...ries-Ventilation-Building-supplies/4294512309


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

I am giving you points for not using plastic hose. It is not allowed in most areas, and is a
violation of building codes. Plastic hose is combustable.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

In the past I have done this several times. Take the back off, very easy only a few screws. Use a tool called a crimper to go around the original crimp to make it touch smaller with out losing the crimped edge. Then install the piece on the dryer exhaust and reinstall the dryer back panel that way you know the new piece is on and secure . You might not need the crimper if you can get the new pipe in far enough to tighten properly. Just make sure you follow the direction of airflow with the conecting joints so no lint builds up at the connections. And no screws.


----------



## jbrah (May 29, 2018)

jmon said:


> They do make dryer vent extension pieces available at any big box store. Do you think something like this would work for you?
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pl/Dryer-vent...ries-Ventilation-Building-supplies/4294512309


I don't see how that would be any better than the short piece I'm considering attaching - I would still have the issue of getting the clamp to actually tighten around the dryer's exhaust port. I guess for the subsequent attachment of the duct to the extension piece, I'd have to use only foil tape since that extender is too flimsy for a clamp.


----------



## jbrah (May 29, 2018)

COLDIRON said:


> In the past I have done this several times. Take the back off, very easy only a few screws. Use a tool called a crimper to go around the original crimp to make it touch smaller with out losing the crimped edge. Then install the piece on the dryer exhaust and reinstall the dryer back panel that way you know the new piece is on and secure . You might not need the crimper if you can get the new pipe in far enough to tighten properly. Just make sure you follow the direction of airflow with the conecting joints so no lint builds up at the connections. And no screws.


Not sure I follow. You're saying remove the exhaust port and crimp the end that attaches to the dryer a little smaller so that it can be reinstalled such that the exhaust port protrudes a little further out?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

1 Remove back panel on dryer, few screws

2. If needed crimp piece on the dryer end that came with dryer.

3 Slide new extention piece over dryer port that came with dryer clamp real good far enough in so back panel won't interfere with clamp. ( or you can tape the piece on without clamp if need be.

4 slide back panel over the new acoridian looking piece and screw panel back on.

5 complete pipe hook up to outside house vent.

PS . Many dryers have side knock outs allowing you to remove the back panel a install the pipe out either right side or left side. So taking the panel off is no big deal.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

If you are having issues with getting things to line up in such a short space, this may help.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Smart-Choice-0-18-in-Dryer-Periscope-Vent-Kit-5304484130/206740122


----------



## StarFlare (Jan 13, 2022)

jbrah,

I encountered the exact same issue as you. Did you ever find a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## jbrah (May 29, 2018)

StarFlare said:


> jbrah,
> 
> I encountered the exact same issue as you. Did you ever find a solution?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, I used a piece of aluminum pipe. This can slide very far down onto the dryer's exhaust port. Then tighten up the clamp as far onto the exhaust port as you can reach (long screwdriver at a slight angle). Then tell everyone not to move the dryer. The pipe can easily be cut to whatever length you need, depending on what you've got on the other side of the wall.









Everbilt 4 in. x 2 ft. Aluminum Pipe P4E20HD - The Home Depot


This Aluminum Pipe can be used to vent most types of heating units including gas and electric clothes dryers. This product features an easy to close snap lock system. It's composed of a non-combustible,



www.homedepot.com


----------

